

Bill Gates Has Secretly Invested In A Social Network For Scientists, Reports Say - adventured
http://www.businessinsider.com/bill-gates-has-secretly-invested-in-a-social-network-for-scientists-reports-say-2013-5

======
adventured
Here's the original report, from the German edition of the Wall Street
Journal:

[http://www.wallstreetjournal.de/article/SB100014241278873244...](http://www.wallstreetjournal.de/article/SB10001424127887324412604578517091154622614.html)

I posted Business Insider's recap because the German WSJ is, well, in German.

